# [Solved]mount: unbekannter Dateisystemtyp „ext2“

## Schwaba

Ich wollte eben meine /boot partition mounten auf der ein ext2 filesystem drauf ist. Dabei kam jedoch folgender fehler

```
linux /root # mount -t ext2 /dev/had1 /boot/

mount: unbekannter Dateisystemtyp „ext2“

```

Im Kernel habe ich aber ext3 fest einkompiliert:

```

<*> Ext3 journalling file system support   

   [*]   Ext3 extended attributes                          

   [ ]     Ext3 POSIX Access Control Lists                               

   [ ]     Ext3 Security Labels        

```

und für ext2 gibts ja keinen eigenen Eintrag oder? Ist ja abwärtskompatibel zu ext3

bin für jeden Tip dankbarLast edited by Schwaba on Wed Oct 15, 2008 3:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Evildad

 *Quote:*   

> und für ext2 gibts ja keinen eigenen Eintrag oder?

 

Doch den gibt es.

Unter File systems und über ext3.

----------

## Schwaba

 *Evildad wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   und für ext2 gibts ja keinen eigenen Eintrag oder? 
> 
> Doch den gibt es.
> 
> Unter File systems und über ext3.

 

aahhh ich depp   :Embarassed: 

wieso heisst der auch "Second extended fs support" und nicht ext2...   :Confused: 

aber danke

----------

